# World Record Breaking Nurse Shark Video



## JLClark (Jan 2, 2012)

I went down to Florida for the Christmas break and we fished Cape Canaveral for a day. Ended up catching an 8 to 9 foot nurse shark. Click here to Watch the video


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool Video, Good Music and job of editing.
Now ..Bout that World Record Statement ...?
 I did one bout two Months ago off Marco Island , Looked like his Brother..Mine had two Cobia follow it up. One of them went Home : )


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 3, 2012)

That one ain't no world record, but still a nice one.  Those nurse sharks have to be the most docile fighter in the shark family.  They are supposed to be good to eat, since they feed heavily on shellfish.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 10 footer that follows me around the Gulf of Mexico, we have named him Homer. All I have I have to do is drop a butterflied grunt, and bang, there he is.....

My research shows this species will grow to about 13 foot long.


----------

